# 2 basic questions



## SoliTear (Jul 19, 2005)

I've just started back into fishing. I am going to stick with Nimisila for the moment. I am also trying to get my girls interested in fishing. Other than the standard bobber and worm, what kind of lures are good for BlueGill at Nimisila for this time of year? Also, where are some good spots for BlueGills that can be fished from shore? I don't have a boat.

Thanks.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Waxworms also work good and maybe even minnows. I think Atwood and Tappan are good but you should try to check to see if there are any farm ponds near your area. Hope this helps.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Try some small roostertails or small jigs with grubs/twistertails on them.
I like chart. or white and sometimes pink.
Also the small big-O made by cotton cordell works nice.


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

One of my longtime favorites for gills is to fish small trout flies with a waxworm or a few maggots on it's hook. I've always had the best luck on dark colored flies with a hint of white in them. I fish that under a slip bobber with a very small splitshot about a foot above the fly.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Small white grubs works really well for panfish. You can also get some Gizit (I think thats how you spell it) from Walmart. They come in all sizes. For bluegills, I get the smallest available. You can just get anything that is small enough to fit into the fish's mouth and work it. For small jobs, I tie the jig like I normally would and then about 16"-24" on top of the jig I put a small bobber. It helps to cast the jig out because the jigs would be too light to cast at times.


----------



## getinjiggy (May 24, 2004)

Dont let them throw rooster tails. I dont think you need an emergency room visit! Get a can of those crappie nibblers and find a farm pond where they will catch fish. If there not catching fish the'll loose intrest fast! JMO!!!!! Glenn


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

A long canepole with a bobber and a popeye jig ( flatten the barb) and a piece of crawler or a waxworm and let them dabble the shoreline. Even a small bluegill feels like a monster.  Plus theres no casting involved. 
Guarenteed safe fun!  LakeRaider


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> One of my longtime favorites for gills is to fish small trout flies with a waxworm or a few maggots on it's hook.


We use this setup for most panfish fishing. We use the trout flies on 2lb Fireline on an ultraflippy ultralight rod. To cast them out we add a clear Adjust-a-Bubble bobber about 4 feet above the fly. You can add water to the bubble bobber for weight and cast the fly a mile.
I got a container of the Gulp maggots to use instead of waxworms. I haven't been able to use them yet but I imagine they would stay on the hook better and longer than real maggots and waxworms.


----------



## SoliTear (Jul 19, 2005)

I had my second visit to Nimi tonight. On my first visit I had 2 of my girls. We cought one small BlueGill. Tonight I went alone and fished the same area with not luck. It was by the campsite off of Nimisila road I think. Well after an hour and a half and I only got 2 small ones. They were 4" at the most, one was a pumpkinseed. I changed to another area and I caught 4 7" BlueGill in less than 10 minutes. I was using a StrikeKing Bitsy Minnow that looked like a Bluegill. Blue on top. Yellow on the sides and an orange belly. They set themselves. It was really great.

WOW. That made my night. Can't wait to go back.


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

Venture up to Modagore or Portage Lakes.... supposed to be some of the best panfishing in Ohio. I've heard rumors of redears in Mogadore bigger than your hand. I have yet to make it down that way though. Maybe I will once the weather cools.


----------



## SoliTear (Jul 19, 2005)

Slikster said:


> Venture up to Modagore or Portage Lakes.... supposed to be some of the best panfishing in Ohio. I've heard rumors of redears in Mogadore bigger than your hand. I have yet to make it down that way though. Maybe I will once the weather cools.


I am going to take you up on the visit to Portage Lakes. I see there are LOTS of small lakes there, anyone you had in mind in particular?


----------



## muskyboy66 (Aug 6, 2005)

when i was at a kids fishing tourney at brookville lake in SE indiana, i found that putting a couple of waxworms on an ice jig works well for bluegill.


----------



## SoliTear (Jul 19, 2005)

i took my wife and 3 girls out to Nimi at the previous spot i was at on sat night. we used maggots for the first time and wow! we had good action and the girls were thrilled. we caught 4 that were big enough for keepers. we ate them sunday night.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Try by the big island on East Reservoir on Portage Lakes. Fish the drop-off.


----------

